# OutdoorsLiveTV.com Fishing Starting 7:00 AM CST Saturday



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We will be broadcasting live around 7:00 CST A.M. Saturday May 8th. Total Outdoor Network owners Chris Hustad and Mike Haas will be joined by fishing friends Jeff Nelson and Chris Green. We will be jigging/cranking walleyes on the Missouri River south of Bismarck. See you online then!

http://www.outdoorlivetv.com


----------

